# AIO eingebaut und PC springt nicht mehr an



## Maddi84 (5. Januar 2021)

Hi!

Ich habe gerade die cooler Master ML240L V2 eingebaut, alles abgeschlossen und nichts tut sich. 
PC springt nicht an. 
Ich habe die Power Header auf dem Mainboard doppelt geprüft. 
Power Anschlüsse für die Wakü sind hinten an meinem Fan Header dran. Siehe Bild. 
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter. 
Hab ein BQ! E10 500W kann doch nicht sein dass das wegen der Wakü schlapp macht und der Rechner deswegen gar nicht erst anspringt?? 
Danke für Hinweise im Vorraus!


----------



## Schori (5. Januar 2021)

Evtl. kann der HUB nicht mit der Pumpe umgehen oder diese zieht zu viel Strom und irgendwas schaltet ab.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Januar 2021)

Ich vermute das du irgendwie ein Kurzschluss verursacht hast und dein Netzteil abgeschaltet hat.
Mach mal Bilder vom System wo du alles was angeschlossen hast. Wo hast du das RGB angeschlossen?

Stecke alles ab und führe ein Netzteil reset durch.

Netzteil reset: Netzstecker abziehen oder Netzteil ausschalten und mehrfach den Button zum einschalten am Gehäuse betätigen. Wenn LEDs brennen drauf achten bis sie ausgehen. Denn damit entlädt sich die Restspannung auf dem Mainboard und dem Netzteil. Danach wieder normal einschalten.


----------



## Maddi84 (5. Januar 2021)

Also! Danke für die Antwort!
Jetzt hat sich daraus noch ein viel größeres Problem ergeben...

Nachdem nichts mehr ging habe ich mein System wieder zur Ursprungsversion zurück gebaut, wie es noch funktioniert hatte...

Darauf hin versetzt sich mein PC in ein Boot Schleife ohne das ich ein Bild bekomme...
CPU Lüfter und Gehäuse Lüfter springen an. Es dauert ca. 20 Sekunden dann schaltet er wieder ab und das ganze fängt von vorne an.

Meine Maßnahmen:

-ohne graka gestartet
- ohne SSD gestartet
- jeweils einen Ram ausgebaut 
- alle Ram ausgebaut

Es bleibt immer das selbe Schema...

LED's vom MB gibt es leider nicht. Piep Töne gibt es auch nicht wieder.

Bin am verzweifeln. Kann doch nur noch Netzteil oder MB sein oder ?


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mach mal Bilder vom System wo du alles was angeschlossen hast. Wo hast du das RGB angeschlossen?





Maddi84 schrieb:


> Bin am verzweifeln. Kann doch nur noch Netzteil oder MB sein oder ?


Woher sollen wir das wissen wenn du uns keine Bilder zeigst wie und was du wo angeschlossen hattest. Wir können aus der Ferne auch nicht riechen was du gemacht hast. Irgendwas wirst du aber gemacht haben, weil es nun so reagiert. Hier gab es letztens jemanden der sich sein Mainboard geschrottet hat weil er die LEDs nicht auf dem Header für RGB angeschlossen hatte sondern auf einem Jumper des Mainboards und hat so dann ein Kurzschluss verursacht.

Stelle mal deshalb ein paar Bilder ein wo ersichtlich ist wo du alles was angeschlossen hattest.

Markiere auch die Bereiche wo du was eingesteckt hattest. Denn wir müssen sehen können wie und wo du genau was verbunden hattest. Erst so können wir sehen ob du alles richtig angeschlossen hattest oder doch was falsch angeschlossen wurde und nun ggf. was deshalb nicht mehr geht. Wir haben dein Rechner nicht vor uns stehen, daher musst du uns diese Infos bereitstellen und mit Bilder kann immer mehr daraus ersehen werden.


----------



## Maddi84 (6. Januar 2021)

Hallo Icarus, 
Danke für deine Hilfe. Bilder könnte ich aber nicht mehr machen, da ich schon alles wieder umgebaut hatte.

Die drei RGB Steckplätze/Kabel (4pin) sind wie nach Anleitung zusammen gesteckt (Foto)gewesen mit Verbindung zur Fernbedienung. Da war ich mir relativ sicher. 
Das einzige wo ich mir nicht sicher war, war der 3 Pin Anschluss der Pumpe und die beiden 4 PIn Anschlüsse der Ventilatoren.
Die 3 Header habe ich hinten an das Hub angeschlossen (siehe Foto)
Kann gut sein dass ich einen kurzen verursacht habe, ich wüsste nur nicht wo.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2021)

Bilder kannst ggf. dennoch machen und dann halt darin markieren wo du was angeschlossen hattest.
Dazu muss ja nichts mehr aktuell was verbaut sein.

Ich kenne zufällig auch diese AIO, weil ich diese auch schonmal verbaut habe und die Anschlüsse sind normalerweise einfach. Die Lüfterkabeln kommen auf Fan-Lüfteranschlüsse. Vorzugsweise auf dem Mainboard, weil du dort auch Lüfter regeln kannst. Die Pumpe kann an einem 3-Pin oder 4-Pin Lüfteranschluss angeschlossen sein. Es muss aber dann im Bios sicher gestellt sein das auf DC Spannung umgestellt wird und die Leistung der Drehzahl auf volle Drehzahl eingestellt wird.

Die LEDs werden wie auf deiner Beschreibung zusammengesteckt und mit der Fernbedienung angesteckt. Dort kommt aber dann noch ein Stromkabel mit Molex-Stecker zum Netzteil mit dran, da sonst keine Spannung für die RGBs anliegt. Sofern auf dem Mainboard auch ein RGB 4-Pin Anschluss besteht kann das ganze statt auf die Fernbedienung auch aufs Mainboard angeschlossen werden. Aber nicht mit D-RGB und 3-Pin verwechseln.

Jetzt muss aber irgendwas sein weshalb dein Rechner gar nicht läuft.
Daher mach mal auch Bilder wie jetzt alles angeschlossen ist. Vielleicht hat sich nur ein Kabel gelöst, die Grafikkarte steckt nicht mehr richtig drin, die Arbeitsspeicher ebenso usw. Wir müssen daher mal selbst schauen wie jetzt alles zusammengebaut ist um mehr hierzu aussagen zu können.

Es ist daher nicht böse gemeint, aber versuche mal selbst mit verbundene Augen dein Problem zu lösen, denn so ergeht es uns, weil wir von deinem System nichts sehen können.

Und noch was, stelle noch ein paar Daten zu deinem System ein.
Also was für Hardware du verbaut hast, denn können wir auch nach Mainboard, Prozessor usw. nachschauen.


----------



## Maddi84 (6. Januar 2021)

Wenn ich ins Bild zeichne wird es leider zu groß zum hochladen.
Also: oben links auf den 3PIn ging der Strom Stecker von der CPU Pumpe.
Die beiden 4 PIn Strom Stecker gingen an die gegenüber liegenden 4 PIn header. Auf dem Mainboard selbst habe ich nichts abgeschlossen. Nur hinten.
Die 4 RGB Stecker habe ich über die Kupplungen laut Anleitung zusammen gesteckt und dann über molex mit dem Netzteil verbunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2021)

Im Prinzip hast du nichts falsch angeschlossen, nur hätte ich dazu nicht den Hub genutzt.
Das Mainboard ist dazu besser geeignet.

Es kann aber sein das beim Einbau des Kühlers und dem Radiator sich was intern gelöst hat. 
Dazu müsstest du noch ein Bild von deinem Mainboard einstellen, eines der Bilder von dir wird auch nicht angezeigt, falls dieses vom Mainboard war. Hast du beim abnehmen des Kühlers den Prozessor aus dem verriegeltem Sockel gerissen? Frage nur weil dieses auch oft passiert, weil der Kühler oft so stark drauf klebt.


----------



## Maddi84 (6. Januar 2021)

Das ist tatsächlich passiert! Der Lüfter klebte zu stark auf dem Prozessor!kann dadurch das Mainboard defekt sein? Das ist mir tatsächlich schon zum zweiten Mal passiert.

Ich habe alle Steckplätze überprüft.
Doppelt und dreifach. Strom Stecker ,USB, Lüfter, Grafikarte, Ram, sitzt alles...auf den Bildern sieht man nicht viel sorry


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2021)

Solange keine Pins dabei abgerissen sind ist es nicht schlimm.
Verbogene Pins können auch vorsichtig mit einer Plastikkarte gerade gebogen werden.
Dabei darf aber kein Pin abbrechen.

Die Pins müssen aber gerade sein und der Prozessor muss dann auch ohne Gewalt wieder in den Sockel passen.
GGf. musst du den Prozessor wieder raus nehmen und genau schauen ob Pins fehlen.

Das Mainboard wäre damit nicht beschädigt, zumindest nicht solange ein Pin abgerissen ist und nicht im Slot steckt.
Was du noch versuchen kannst ist ein Bios Reset.

Schau mal ins Handbuch des Mainboard, dort werden zwei Pins (Jumper) gezeigt die hierzu kurz mit einem Schraubendreher für ein paar Sekunden überbrückt werden. Auf den Bilder fällt mir jetzt so nicht auf. Hast du niemand der dir dabei helfen kann?


----------



## Maddi84 (6. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte dafür schon die Batterie entfernt und wieder eingesetzt. Hab keine Veränderung. Oder vielleicht muss ich sie dafür länger Entfernen? 
Wenn mein Board dann aber wieder auf Ursprung ist, bootet es überhaupt mit der Ryzen 3000 version? Ich musste es damals ja Flaschen um den neuen Ryzen benutzen zu können...
Ich probiere morgen noch Mal die Batterie rauszunehmen und länger draußen zu lassen. Evtl. Bekomme ich auch ein neuen NT zum testen. 
Ich muss Mal ins Bett! Danke für deine tatkräftige Unterstützung. Werd mich morgen mit Updates melden. 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2021)

Die Batterie muss längere Zeit raus, aber beim Pin reichen ein paar Sekunden.
Mit dem Pins geht es besser, musst nur im Handbuch was auch auf der Herstellerseite des Mainboard zu finden ist rein schauen.

Nein mit einem Bios Reste werden nur eigene Einstellungen auf die Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt.
Also alle Standardeinstellungen was du NACH dem Bios Update hattest. An der Bios Version selbst was du drauf gezogen hast ändert sich nichts und es wird hier auch nichts gelöscht.


----------



## Maddi84 (6. Januar 2021)

Kleines Update:

Hab über Jumper  CMOS reset gemacht. Keine Veränderung.
Rein aus Interesse habe ich jetzt trotzdem Mal die Wakü wieder drauf gebaut und siehe da. Die funktioniert jetzt. Der Boot Loop bleibt allerdings bestehen. 
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie. Aber irgendwas muss ich beim Umbau wohl am MB kaputt gemacht haben.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es das Netzteil ist? 
Sonst würden irgendwelche Lüfter oder andere Komponenten auch nicht anspringen?


----------



## Körschgen (6. Januar 2021)

Wenn du schon 2 mal die CPU aus dem Sockel gerissen hast, wäre das die erste Anlaufstelle.


----------



## Maddi84 (6. Januar 2021)

Das die CPU im Eimer ist oder der Sockel und damit das MB?


----------



## Körschgen (6. Januar 2021)

Wenn es eine Ryzen CPU ist, dann die CPU, denn da sind die empfindlichen Pins.


----------



## Maddi84 (6. Januar 2021)

Jo,bist ein Ryzen 3600.... relativ neu.


----------



## Körschgen (6. Januar 2021)

Dann kontrolliere die Unterseite, mach Fotos wenn du dir unsicher bist.


----------



## Maddi84 (6. Januar 2021)

Für mich sieht da alles gesund aus ?
Wobei, kann es sein, dass auf dem Sockel unten links eine goldene "verlötung" fehlt ?


----------



## Körschgen (6. Januar 2021)

Sieht für mich auf den ersten Blick auch okay aus.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Januar 2021)

Da ist sie im ar....
Pin verbogen ...hat Kontakt zu dem rechts von ihm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sollte man aber leicht ausrichten können


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2021)

Gut aufgepasst, der ist tatsächlich krumm und dann hat der nicht nur ein Kontakt zum anderem Pin, sein Prozessor wird auch nicht richtig im Sockel gelegen haben.



			
				PC-AQUACOLLING.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Heatspreader ist meist nicht plan und wird daher auch oft gerne plan geschliffen. Intel Prozessoren sind meist in der Mitte höher als zu den Ränder und AMD Prozessoren in der Mitte eher flacher und wird das Ganze noch zusätzlich wie ein Saugnapf verstärkt. Es muss daher Luft zwischen Heatspreader und Kühler rein. Hierbei muss eine Wärmeleitpaste noch nicht mal alt sein. Denn das dran kleben kann sogar schon dann passieren wenn ein Prozessor kurz zuvor verbaut wurde.
> 
> Ein Kühler lässt sich nach entfernen der Schrauben oder Halteklammer selbst wenn er noch auf dem Prozessor aufliegt nach Links und Recht etwas bewegen. Es ist nicht viel reicht aber dazu aus bis der Prozessor abgenommen werden kann. Denn die beste Methode ist den Kühler immer wieder mit leichtem Druck zum Abziehen in beide Richtungen zu bewegen bis der Kühler irgendwann dann von sich selbst lösen lässt. Mit Kraft und Gewalt erreicht man nur das der Kühler den Prozessor aus dem verriegeltem Sockel gerissen wird und dann können Pins verbogen oder gar abgerissen werden.


Quelle & Weiterlesen: AMD Prozessor aus dem Sockel gerissen, was tun?!


----------



## True Monkey (6. Januar 2021)

War einfach ....zu 90% ist es immer einer in der Ecke da der mit dem Daumen krumm gedrückt wird beim einsetzten wenn man es nicht so oft macht


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2021)

Das stimmt, mit der Zeit kennt man Sachen die oft passieren.
Wie in meinem Fall wo ich gefragt hatte ob er den Prozessor ggf. aus dem Sockel gerissen hatte, weil das auch oft passiert.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Januar 2021)

Jepp 

@ TE 
Ausrichten am besten mit einer Klinge und einem Kugelschreiber (erst mit der Klinge Abstand schaffen so das der Kuli bei eingefahrender Mine zum ausrichten  auf den pin geschoben werden kann)
Ausrichten ....testen


----------



## Maddi84 (6. Januar 2021)

Mega!
Danke euch! Ich werde mich dann jetzt Mal ransetzen und schauen ob ich das gerichtet bekomme.
War gerade schon unterwegs mir Ersatz MB und Netzteil zu beschaffen 🤷🏻‍♂️
Geborgt, versteht sich
Leider hat sich nichts geändert... 
Alle soweit gerade. Vermutlich hat der Prozessor zu doll gelitten?


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2021)

Denkbar, hätte auch gelohnt da mal die Wärmeleitpaste abzuwischen. 
Da sich da WLP auf deiner Unterlage mit ähnlicher Färbung wie an den Kanten, teils auch  auf Seite der Pins deiner CPU befindet, wäre es jetzt langsam mal Zeit für ein scharfes Bild von Sockel und CPU.


----------



## Körschgen (6. Januar 2021)

Ah da hat ja doch jemand was erkannt, war am Handy nicht gut sichtbar.


----------



## Maddi84 (6. Januar 2021)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Denkbar, hätte auch gelohnt da mal die Wärmeleitpaste abzuwischen.
> Da sich da WLP auf deiner Unterlage mit ähnlicher Färbung wie an den Kanten, teils auch  auf Seite der Pins deiner CPU befindet, wäre es jetzt langsam mal Zeit für ein scharfes Bild von Sockel und CPU.


Also, hier noch Mal alles sauber gemacht und Makro Fotos. Musste die erst Mal komprimieren übers Handy... 
Wenn das nichts hilft werde ich wohl Mal das mb tauschen.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2021)

Also entweder reflektiert das zu stark oder da sind wirklich 2 Dinge.

Beim Bild vom Sockel ist evtl. WLP zu sehen.

Das Bild der Pinseite, hätte erwartet, dass die trotz der schrägen Aufnahme in dieselbe Richtung schauen.
Der eine Pin sieht aber komisch aus da.


----------



## Maddi84 (6. Januar 2021)

Ich bin gerade dabei das Board zu wechseln um das schon mal auszuschließen. 
Mit blosssen Auge erkenne ich nichts mehr. An welcher Seite meinst du ist der Schräge PIN? 
Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor Bäumen nicht mehr wenn man zu lange drauf schaut. 
Links, rechts, oben unten ?


----------



## Maddi84 (6. Januar 2021)

MB getauscht und NT getauscht. Beides nichts gebracht. 
Bleibt noch Grafikkarte und CPU. 
Bei der Graka gibt es keinen Grund für Misstrauen, also wird es wohl der CPU sein und der ist meiner Grobmotorik zum Opfer gefallen...


----------



## Averey (6. Januar 2021)

Sitzt denn die CPU richtig im Socket, ist sie dabei fest bzw lässt sie sich fest einsetzen?

Mach dir keinen allzu großen Vorwurf, ist ärgerlich aber passierst selbst Leuten die ihre Systeme mehrfach schon vorher ohne Probleme zusammengesetzt haben, und leider kann man die Pins auf einer AMD PGA CPU relativ leicht verbiegen wenn man dabei nicht aufpasst, durch Handling oder auch Kühler-Tausch (es empfiehlt sich, bei einem Kühlertausch bei PGA zuerst an dem Kühlkörper ganz leicht zu wackeln und nicht mit voller Kraft dran ziehen) aber es zu reparieren ist noch "relativ" einfach, im Verhältnis zu Intel.

LGA Pins auf dem MB zu verbiegen ist noch Mal eine Nummer schlimmer, weil sie noch dünner und leichter zu brechen sind als die PGA Pins. Hat den Nachteil dass es noch schwerer zu reparieren ist, aber dann muss man halt das MB tauschen und nicht die CPU, was auch ein Vorteil ist. Aber selbst LGA Pins lassen sich zurechtbiegen.

Auch solche verdrehte Pins wie z.B. von Tech Yes City konnten noch zurechtgebogen werden, und die CPU hat danach funktioniert.



Spoiler: Bent Pins 2700X TYC






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich empfehle dir etwas Zeit zu nehmen und dir ein Paar Youtube Guides anzusehen, da gibt es gute Anleitungen wie man gebogene Pins zurechtbiegen kann, kannst den verlinkten nehmen oder einen anderen, JayzTwoCents hat auch ein gutes Guide dazu, wichtig ist dabei mit viel Geduld vorzugehen, und die CPU möglichst von verschiedenen Blickwinkeln zu betrachten, um sicherzugehen dass alle Pins möglichst gerade zueinander ausgerichtet sind. 

Dabei mit möglichst leichtem Druck bei dem zurückbiegen vorzugehen, damit die Pins nicht brechen.

Bevor die CPU ins Socket fest eingesetzt ist, kann es auch sein den Hebel paar Mal sachte hin und her- bewegen wobei das Socket sich verschiebt, nochmal hilft die Pins richtig zueinander zu platzieren. 
Da man ja eh leider schon einen Verdacht hat eine tote CPU vor sich zu haben, kann man trotzdem noch versuchen zu retten was geht.

Gibt auch die Möglichkeit, dass ein gebogener Pin zu einem anderen einen Kurzschluss innerhalb der CPU verursacht, wenn man versucht hat den PC in der Zwischenzeit zu starten, was die CPU leider irreparabel schädigt. Aber bevor sich das als Tatsache herausstellt, würde ich es vielleicht noch mal angehen.

In dem Bild was du gepostet hast meine ich immer noch eine leichte Dislokation des _betroffenen_ Pins zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die horizontale Reihe verläuft parallel zueinander, aber der Abstand zu der oberen Pin ist nicht so groß im Vergleich zu den anderen, die mehr Abstand in der vertikalen Reihe zueinander haben, und die Richtung scheint anders zu sein. Eventuell versuchen behutsam Richtung links-unten zu drücken, und lass dir ruhig so viel Zeit wie möglich, entweder mit einem Vergrößerungsglas oder noch besser einem USB-Mikroskop. Entweder kannst die noch retten, oder nicht mehr.


----------



## Maddi84 (6. Januar 2021)

Ich schau noch Mal drüber. Da ich es so extrem merkwürdig finde wie der Rechner sich verhält (Boot Loop ohne Bild alle 20 Sekunden während die Lüfter Anfangen zu arbeiten) bin ich irgendwie immer noch skeptisch dass das wirklich die Lösung des Problems ist. Da der PC immer wieder aus geht und neu Bootet kann es nicht das NT sein oder? Dann würde er aus bleiben und nicht neu starten richtig? 
Ich setze mich noch Mal ran an das Verdammte Teil!💪🏻
Die Methode im Video ist gut!
Hab noch was gefunden. Hier sieht man, dass der mittlere Pin unten rechts eine kleine Macke davon getragen hat. 
Gerade sind sie alle und die CPU passt auch wieder "normal" in den Sockel...
Man lernt nie aus!


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2021)

Wenn du ein Projekt mit 3 Leuten starten möchtest dann rufst du die andere zwei anderen an. Meldet sich einer davon nicht dann versuchst du es später nochmals. Du kannst aber dein Projekt nicht starten sollten alle 3 Personen nicht anwesend sein. So ist es auch mit dem Rechner, das Bios des Mainboards möchte den Prozessor einbinden, dann die Arbeitsspeicher und zu guter Letzt auch die Grafikkarte. Erst wenn sich alle Komponente sich melden gibt es ein Bild. Natürlich wird da noch mehr eingebunden, wie z.B. die ganzen Laufwerke usw.

Also bei deinem Fehlerbild können die Hauptkomponente aus irgendein Grund nicht miteinander Kommunizieren und eingebunden werden. Kann jetzt aber nicht sagen ob es am Prozessor liegt. Zumindest liegt es nicht am Netzteil.

Du kannst auch mal alles was nicht notwendig ist ausstecken.
Also alle Laufwerke abstecken und auch mal nur einen Riegel auf den 2 Slot einstecken.
Auch sicher gehen das bei zwei Riegel Slot 2+4 genutzt wird.


----------



## Maddi84 (7. Januar 2021)

Gute Erklärung  
Mainboard und NT hatte ich schon getauscht, heute bekomme ich eine andere CPU. Hoffen wir mal, dass ich dann mehr weiß.


> IICARUS schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du kannst auch mal alles was nicht notwendig ist ausstecken.
> ...


Das hatte ich tatsächlich auch schon gemacht. Erst einen Riegel drauf gelassen und dann den Zweiten raus. Ebenso wie alle Festplatten abgesteckt.

Hab mir auch so einen Mainboard Beeper bestellt, der die nächsten Tage ankommen sollte. Wenn ich bis dahin das Problem nicht gelöst habe, gibt der hoffentlich ein paar Töne von sich.

Wie verhält sich eigentlich der PC wenn das MB noch nicht das aktuelle BIOS update für den Ryzen 3000 hat? 
Kommt man ins BIOS rein um dies zu flashen oder geht das dann nur über eine exterme Flash-Möglichkeit des MB ?


----------



## True Monkey (7. Januar 2021)

Du kannst statt den Beeper auch einfach eine Led dranhängen ....sowas wie die HDD Led vom Case 
Optisch funzt das genauso 

Wenn das falsche Bios drauf ist bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und du kommst* nicht *ins Bios.
Endweder flasht man mit einer zweiten (unterstützte) Cpu oder dein Board hat die Möglichkeit ohne CPU zu flashen (hat nicht jedes )

Welches Board hast du ?


----------



## Maddi84 (7. Januar 2021)

Ich habe das ASRock Ab350 Pro4. Durch meine aktuellen Probleme gerade 2x. Eins ohne Ryzen 3000 Update und eins mit dem Update. 
Sollte ich also drauf achten dass ich das mit Update nehme. Gut zu wissen. Das kann man extern leider nicht flashen. 

Aber bei dem Board wäre es dann eh mal wieder zeit für ein neues


----------



## True Monkey (7. Januar 2021)

^^Îch warte jetzt schon 14 Tage auf mein Board und jetzt haben sie gerade das falsche geliefert bzw ein anderes wie das was ich geordert habe.

Was soll ich mit einem X570-i gaming 
Das ist so groß wie meine Hand und Grakas mit Backplate passen nicht darauf da über den Pci-e kein Platz ist 

Aber mit viel Vorstellungskraft ist es ja fast ein Dark Hero


----------



## Averey (7. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Was soll ich mit einem X570-i gaming
> Das ist so groß wie meine Hand und Grakas mit Backplate passen nicht darauf da über den Pci-e kein Platz ist
> 
> Aber mit viel Vorstellungskraft ist es ja fast ein Dark Hero


In ein Mini-ITX Case bauen und sich des kleinen Gehäuses wegen freuen. 

Aber selbst in einem Midi-Tower siehts noch gut aus. Verbraucht auch weniger Strom als ein ATX Board mit gleicher Leistung, falls einem das wichtig ist.


----------



## Maddi84 (7. Januar 2021)

Kleines Update: 

Heute kam der neue Prozessor und es hat auf Anhieb alles wieder funktioniert. 
 Danke an alle für die Kommentare und Hilfe!


----------



## IICARUS (7. Januar 2021)

Dann hat doch der Prozessor schaden genommen.
Reiß diesen Prozessor beim nächsten mal aber nicht raus, bewege den Kühler immer leicht hin und her bis der Kühler mit geringen Zug abgeht.


----------



## Maddi84 (7. Januar 2021)

Ich geb mein Bestes!


----------

